# Linie zerren/krümmen?



## blueanarki (24. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich hab eine wahrscheinlich leicht zu beantwortende Frage:
Man stelle sich einen weißen Hintergrund vor. Auf diesen will ich nun eine schwarze Linie setzen. Nun will ich diese Linie nun etwas verzerren, bzw. sie krümmen, sodass sie wie eine Parabel oder ähnliches aussieht. Weiß da zufällig jemand Rat? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Es soll so aussehen wie oben beim "tutorials.de"-Logo die linke untere Ecke...nur dass es etwas gleichmäßiger, sprich parabelförmiger, aussieht...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## coral (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo blueanarki,

  in Photoshop CS gibt ein Tool, das Dir bei Deinem Problem vielleicht weiterhilft:::

*  Filter -> Verzerrungsfilter -> Verbiegen*


  Gruss

  coral


----------



## AKrebs70 (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

lege doch einfach nur einen Arbeitspfad an dem du anschliessend eine Konturfüllung verpast.

Dann den Arbeitspfad wieder löschen.


----------



## blueanarki (24. Februar 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten! 
Das Verbiegen über den Filter klappt irgendwie nicht so ganz... 

Wie geht das mit dem Arbeitspfad? Könntest du den genauer erklären? Ich muss da meist etwas länger suchen, da das die englische Version ist.. :-(


----------



## AKrebs70 (24. Februar 2005)

du nimst das Werkzeug das so aussieht wie eine Füllhaltererspitze und zeichnest darmit einen Pfad wie du deine Form gestallten möchtest. Wenn du einen Pfadpunkt setzt und die Maustaste gedrückt hälts kanst du deinen Pfad auch in eine Rundungsfor bearbeiten.

Wenn du die form geschlossen hast wird im Fenster "Pfad" ein so gennanter Arbeitspfad angezeigt. In diesem Pfad Fenster klickst du auf den kleinen Kreis mit dem Dreieck darin und gehst auf Pfadkontur füllen. Jetzt kannst du auswahlen mit welchem Werkzeug das geschehen soll ( in deinem fall Buntstift). Jetzt wieder aufs Dreieck und Pfad löschen.

Ich hoffe das ich jetzt dir helfen konnte.


----------



## blueanarki (24. Februar 2005)

Ok, ich probiers gleich mal aus...


----------

